# Rockets keep their sense of humor



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Christmas came early to the Rockets' locker room, courtesy of Aaron Brooks and Jared Jeffries, who took it upon themselves to be the team's secret Santas.
> 
> When Rockets players arrived for Friday's game, there were gifts waiting, specifically selected for each.
> 
> Brad Miller received a Bambi. Shane Battier received an And1 mix tape. Ish Smith received a Better Basketball shooting DVD. Chuck Hayes received a bottle of Rogaine. Chase Budinger received a can of spray-on tan. And Terrence Williams received an alarm clock.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/7345849.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol at the mixtape for Battier. Thats just funny


----------

